# La paura dei genitori.



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2019)

Due ragazzi Pietro, il 27 maggio, Igor, il 6 settembre, sono morti per una prova di coraggio, suggerita da cose che circolano nel web e che i genitori ignorano. 
I padri si sono incontrati.

_Parla Bruno, e mentre parla scendono le lacrime a Ramon che gli sta di fianco. Poi prende la parola Ramon, e la commozione investe Bruno. Si stringono in un mezzo abbraccio sul palco del liceo Moreschi, davanti a decine di insegnanti e genitori. Fino a ieri quei due papà non si erano mai visti. Eppure hanno perso ciascuno un figlio nello stesso modo beffardo, crudele, impensabile. A quattro mesi di distanza uno dall’altro. Pietro Allegra, figlio di Bruno, aveva vent’anni, lo scorso 27 maggio. Igor Maj ne aveva quattordici, il 6 settembre. Entrambi sono stati trovati senza vita a casa. In un momento di noia avevano cercato su Youtube le parole «sfida-ragazzi». Sono incappati nelle «cinque challenge pericolosissime che vanno di moda». Una voce avvertiva: «Si rischia di finire molto male». Ma l’adescamento è lì, nel diabolico sottinteso: tu che hai testa, puoi sfidare il limite. Quale adolescente non ha la curiosità che spinge oltre? Quale adolescente non è attirato dalle prove di coraggio? L’istante in cui la corda si stringe per provare il . E la vita che invece definitivamente se ne va. Di Pietro non si era mai parlato, finora: «Qualcuno all’epoca ipotizzò il suicidio. La verità, per certi versi ancora più difficile da accettare, è rimasta in famiglia». Due storie molto diverse, lo stesso epilogo. Una domanda che attanaglia entrambi i genitori: se si fosse parlato di Pietro, la tragedia di Igor si sarebbe potuta evitare?. I papà si alzano in piedi. «Siamo qui per dare un senso al nostro messaggio di dolore. Dio solo sa la fatica che si fa a raccontare tragedie così personali — inizia Ramon —. D’istinto volevo solo fermare il tempo. Rimanere nascosto, immobile. Non fare passi avanti che potevano separarmi ancora di più dai giorni in cui mio figlio ancora c’era. Eppure lo sforzo vale la pena, se possiamo ridurre anche di poco il rischio che queste tragedie si ripetano». Gli adulti devono sapere, è il caveat fortissimo che lanciano alla nostra attenzione. «Ci sono rischi di cui ancora, nonostante quello che accade, siamo ignari». Le loro testimonianze vanno ascoltate attentamente: «Un inganno, una trappola online si è portata via i nostri ragazzi — racconta Bruno, disperato e tuttavia, per quanto possibile, combattivo —. Pietro era il maggiore dei miei due figli. Gli scout, l’oratorio, l’istituto professionale dove studiava, la vita normale. Quella domenica io e il fratello non eravamo a casa, lui aveva da studiare e poi un impegno con gli amici...». Basta un momento di solitudine, di distrazione. E ci si fa irretire se non si hanno gli strumenti per resistere. «I giovani non devono confondere il web con un compagno: è lui che li confonde». LEGGI ANCHEAnche Igor, primo di tre fratelli, era a casa da solo tra un appuntamento con gli amici e uno con la nonna. «Ai nostri figli avevamo parlato dei rischi delle droghe, dei selfie estremi. Ma sul web trovi spunti che neanche immaginiamo», continua Ramon. L’associazione che va nelle scuole, Iisfa Educ@tional, composta anche da magistrati ed esperti di informatica forense, punta a sanare l’impreparazione, come spiegano il presidente Gerardo Costabile e il sostituto procuratore Francesco Cajani, con i docenti della Cattolica Stefano Pasta e Massimiliano Andreoletti. «Dobbiamo stare attenti ai campanelli d’allarme, imparare il linguaggio del web, anticipare il pericolo. La paura deve lasciare il posto all’informazione — avvisano i papà —. Ai giovani la rete regala un mondo ricco e prezioso ma pericolosissimo e noi, insieme a loro, lo dobbiamo conoscere»._


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Due ragazzi Pietro, il 27 maggio, Igor, il 6 settembre, sono morti per una prova di coraggio, suggerita da cose che circolano nel web e che i genitori ignorano.
> I padri si sono incontrati.
> 
> _Parla Bruno, e mentre parla scendono le lacrime a Ramon che gli sta di fianco. Poi prende la parola Ramon, e la commozione investe Bruno. Si stringono in un mezzo abbraccio sul palco del liceo Moreschi, davanti a decine di insegnanti e genitori. Fino a ieri quei due papà non si erano mai visti. Eppure hanno perso ciascuno un figlio nello stesso modo beffardo, crudele, impensabile. A quattro mesi di distanza uno dall’altro. Pietro Allegra, figlio di Bruno, aveva vent’anni, lo scorso 27 maggio. Igor Maj ne aveva quattordici, il 6 settembre. Entrambi sono stati trovati senza vita a casa. In un momento di noia avevano cercato su Youtube le parole «sfida-ragazzi». Sono incappati nelle «cinque challenge pericolosissime che vanno di moda». Una voce avvertiva: «Si rischia di finire molto male». Ma l’adescamento è lì, nel diabolico sottinteso: tu che hai testa, puoi sfidare il limite. Quale adolescente non ha la curiosità che spinge oltre? Quale adolescente non è attirato dalle prove di coraggio? L’istante in cui la corda si stringe per provare il . E la vita che invece definitivamente se ne va. Di Pietro non si era mai parlato, finora: «Qualcuno all’epoca ipotizzò il suicidio. La verità, per certi versi ancora più difficile da accettare, è rimasta in famiglia». Due storie molto diverse, lo stesso epilogo. Una domanda che attanaglia entrambi i genitori: se si fosse parlato di Pietro, la tragedia di Igor si sarebbe potuta evitare?. I papà si alzano in piedi. «Siamo qui per dare un senso al nostro messaggio di dolore. Dio solo sa la fatica che si fa a raccontare tragedie così personali — inizia Ramon —. D’istinto volevo solo fermare il tempo. Rimanere nascosto, immobile. Non fare passi avanti che potevano separarmi ancora di più dai giorni in cui mio figlio ancora c’era. Eppure lo sforzo vale la pena, se possiamo ridurre anche di poco il rischio che queste tragedie si ripetano». Gli adulti devono sapere, è il caveat fortissimo che lanciano alla nostra attenzione. «Ci sono rischi di cui ancora, nonostante quello che accade, siamo ignari». Le loro testimonianze vanno ascoltate attentamente: «Un inganno, una trappola online si è portata via i nostri ragazzi — racconta Bruno, disperato e tuttavia, per quanto possibile, combattivo —. Pietro era il maggiore dei miei due figli. Gli scout, l’oratorio, l’istituto professionale dove studiava, la vita normale. Quella domenica io e il fratello non eravamo a casa, lui aveva da studiare e poi un impegno con gli amici...». Basta un momento di solitudine, di distrazione. E ci si fa irretire se non si hanno gli strumenti per resistere. «I giovani non devono confondere il web con un compagno: è lui che li confonde». LEGGI ANCHEAnche Igor, primo di tre fratelli, era a casa da solo tra un appuntamento con gli amici e uno con la nonna. «Ai nostri figli avevamo parlato dei rischi delle droghe, dei selfie estremi. Ma sul web trovi spunti che neanche immaginiamo», continua Ramon. L’associazione che va nelle scuole, Iisfa Educ@tional, composta anche da magistrati ed esperti di informatica forense, punta a sanare l’impreparazione, come spiegano il presidente Gerardo Costabile e il sostituto procuratore Francesco Cajani, con i docenti della Cattolica Stefano Pasta e Massimiliano Andreoletti. «Dobbiamo stare attenti ai campanelli d’allarme, imparare il linguaggio del web, anticipare il pericolo. La paura deve lasciare il posto all’informazione — avvisano i papà —. Ai giovani la rete regala un mondo ricco e prezioso ma pericolosissimo e noi, insieme a loro, lo dobbiamo conoscere»._


Grazie Brunetta per aver condiviso questo tema così importante . 
I genitori non sono infallibili, ma ci devono essere..devono spostare l’attenzione da se stessi verso i loro figli. 
Riguardo a questi specifici argomenti, ringrazio la scuola dei miei figli che sta facendo molta divulgazione .
Sarebbe utile che anche noi genitori,  invece di postare  selfie con la bocca a culo di gallina... il tempo in rete lo passassimo ad informarci e ad aggiornarci di questo e altri pericoli che viaggiano in rete ad una velocità inimmaginabile ..


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

Sono cose sconcertanti.
I ragazzi di queste storie erano i figli ideali, con una vita sociale e impegni sportivi.
Una situazione che non può rassicurare nessun genitore.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2019)

Qualche anno fa morì il figlio di una mia amica.
Forse era ubriaco, forse era uscito per festeggiare. 
Cadde sui binari della metropolitana, nessuno si premuro' di fermare la circolazione dei treni.
Era bellissimo, un ragazzo che aveva tanti amici, ragazze che gli morivano dietro, una vita che stava per iniziare perchè aveva appena trovato lavoro e 20 anni. 
Chiunque sia genitore ha coscienza dello strazio che questo comporta e della ferita che lascia per tutta la vita. 
A 20 anni morì nello stesso modo un mio amico. 
Sotto un treno. Forse fu un suicidio, chissà. 
Ci sono tanti forse nelle vite degli altri. 
Anche di lui nessuno  avrebbe mai pensato potesse morire in questa maniera. 
Anche di lui ricordo il sorriso.


----------



## bettypage (8 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono cose sconcertanti.
> I ragazzi di queste storie erano i figli ideali, con una vita sociale e impegni sportivi.
> Una situazione che non può rassicurare nessun genitore.


Io credo ci sia anche della fatalità , ho bisogno di crederlo, non possiamo avere il controllo delle nostre vite, figuriamoci sui nostri figli, ai miei tempi c'era la paura dello sconosciuto, delle caramelle, dell aids, le stragi del sabato sera. Cerco di stare al passo ma il gap generazionale è fisiologico. Il lavoro duro è dargli gli strumenti x affrontare la vita non creare corsie prive di insidie.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io credo ci sia anche della fatalità , ho bisogno di crederlo, non possiamo avere il controllo delle nostre vite, figuriamoci sui nostri figli, ai miei tempi c'era la paura dello sconosciuto, delle caramelle, dell aids, le stragi del sabato sera. Cerco di stare al passo ma il gap generazionale è fisiologico. Il lavoro duro è dargli gli strumenti x affrontare la vita non creare corsie prive di insidie.


concordo con te
Si può dare loro informazioni e le basi ma queste non ci garantisce che a loro non possa succedere o che loro non decidano di agire diversamente
Giusta l'informazione e il dialogo ma poi bisogna affidarsi alla vita


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Febbraio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io credo ci sia anche della fatalità , ho bisogno di crederlo, non possiamo avere il controllo delle nostre vite, figuriamoci sui nostri figli, ai miei tempi c'era la paura dello sconosciuto, delle caramelle, dell aids, le stragi del sabato sera. Cerco di stare al passo ma il gap generazionale è fisiologico. Il lavoro duro è dargli gli strumenti x affrontare la vita non creare corsie prive di insidie.


Vero, ci sono anche le fatalità e non possiamo essere onniscenti...ma se ti guardi intorno, quanti padri e madri che fanno i genitori  vedi ?


----------



## andrea53 (9 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero, ci sono anche le fatalità e non possiamo essere onniscenti...ma se ti guardi intorno, quanti padri e madri che fanno i genitori  vedi ?


Possiamo cercare di renderli consapevoli (a patto che anche le nostre consapevolezze siano meritevoli). Possiamo dare gli strumenti critici, stabilire scale di valori almeno sufficienti perché siano in grado di scegliere. I selfie estremi, le scalate ai capannoni e alle strutture industriali dismesse, ma anche le più "tradizionali" come l'alta velocità in auto o lo sballo sono sempre in agguato. Alzi la mano chi di noi in gioventù non ha mai fatto qualche stupidaggine, più o meno severa. Possiamo instradarli, ma resta sempre una parte che non possiamo controllare, che rimane imponderabile. Su quella non si può fare niente, ovviamente, salvo che averne paura. Fa parte del fardello, è inclusa nel pacchetto della condizione di genitori.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2019)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Possiamo cercare di renderli consapevoli (a patto che anche le nostre consapevolezze siano meritevoli). Possiamo dare gli strumenti critici, stabilire scale di valori almeno sufficienti perché siano in grado di scegliere. I selfie estremi, le scalate ai capannoni e alle strutture industriali dismesse, ma anche le più "tradizionali" come l'alta velocità in auto o lo sballo sono sempre in agguato. Alzi la mano chi di noi in gioventù non ha mai fatto qualche stupidaggine, più o meno severa. Possiamo instradarli, ma resta sempre una parte che non possiamo controllare, che rimane imponderabile. Su quella non si può fare niente, ovviamente, salvo che averne paura. Fa parte del fardello, è inclusa nel pacchetto della condizione di genitori.


Questi due casi sono sconvolgenti perché occasioni di avventura “protetta” questi ragazzi le avevano avute.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero, ci sono anche le fatalità e non possiamo essere onniscenti...ma se ti guardi intorno, quanti padri e madri che fanno i genitori  vedi ?


Ci ho pensato sai?
Perché tutti fanno i genitori a modo loro cercando di essere i migliori genitori possibili eppure ognuno crede di farlo meglio, facendo diversamente.
È talmente difficile essere genitore senza proiettare non solo le proprie aspirazioni, ma soprattutto le proprie frustrazioni senza essere lassisti che tutti sbagliamo.
A volte vi è un errore di base che è l’attribuzione di capacità di discernimento che i figli non hanno, ma anche il controllo continuo è intrusivo.
La paura resta, finché non li si vede “sistemati”. Ma quanti di noi si sono “sistemati” per tranquillizzare o sfuggire ai genitori?


----------

